# how to get them to come when you call them



## PigeonMan51 (Dec 14, 2007)

What is a good way to teach your birds to come on command are to going to the loft? And what is a good call


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Train them to the sound of your shaking feed in a can or to a whistle or bell to let them know it's food time. Shaking the feed can seems to be the way most people do it.

Terry


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I personally use a whistle and the way you train them to use a whistle or any method you use is to just do it when you feed them. For example whistle the whistle when you feed them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Train them to associate mealtime with the call that you use.. make sure they KNOW well the connection between the whistle/shaking feed can and FOOD! Then be sure they are hungry when they are released.


----------



## PigeonMan51 (Dec 14, 2007)

ok i think i got it now thank your the help


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Another factor is the amount of feed you let them have. They should always be hungry when you let them out. Thus they pay closer attention to you when they burn up all the feed in their systems and respond to your feed can or whistle. Simple Pavlovian response. If they don`t respond skip the feed for one day to get their attention,then don`t over feed again.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Any sound can be used as long as it will carry far enough for the birds to hear it while they are on the wing.

I have used the feed can in the past, but am going to something a little different. TSC has a cow bell that has a great sound and will carry a long way. That's what I'll be using this year. It will be rang lightly in the loft and loudly outside while the birds are in the air. I'll let you all know how it worked. 

Mark


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

use the feed can method.i lost my voice once and lost a money race once because i couldnt whistle them in.they were so used to this,and it was a blow home,they stood on the roof and looked at me as if waiting for me to whistle. i lost by 35 seconds time they got in.been using feed can ever since.plus,my daughter can shake the feed can and the birds relate to the feed more than the person.when im not around she can do equally well calling them in. make sure that are very hungry and always shake can when feeding them so every time they eat they hear the can,every time.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

k-will said:


> use the feed can method.i lost my voice once and lost a money race once because i couldnt whistle them in.they were so used to this,and it was a blow home,they stood on the roof and looked at me as if waiting for me to whistle. i lost by 35 seconds time they got in.been using feed can ever since.plus,my daughter can shake the feed can and the birds relate to the feed more than the person.when im not around she can do equally well calling them in. make sure that are very hungry and always shake can when feeding them so every time they eat they hear the can,every time.


K-Will,

I use to just pucker up my lips and whistle. Then there was this important race, and I was so excited that try as I may, no whistle sound could I make !!  

The only thing I don't like with the feed can, is that sound is used by many fanciers. So, if a YB happens to show up with other birds at a strange loft, that familar sound, may cause them to hang around a bit. 

So I prefer a more unique sound, along with a visual clue. A CD player can add a dramatic touch from the routine. My personal favorite is, "Flight Of The Valkyries".........


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

lol.i guess you have a bose system for the birds?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

k-will said:


> lol.i guess you have a bose system for the birds?



No, a Bose system wouldn't be good enough for Warren's birds. He brings in the Philadelphia Symphony to serenade his birds to victory!  

Dan


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> K-Will,
> 
> I use to just pucker up my lips and whistle. Then there was this important race, and I was so excited that try as I may, no whistle sound could I make !!
> 
> ...


What do you use as a visual clue.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

zimmzimm3 said:


> What do you use as a visual clue.


I will have to update my system because of a malfunction (it broke)....but I was using a strobe light. You don't need to do something that high tech, you already may be giving a visual clue and not know it. I once observed this when a fancier walked to a storage shed to get his feed ready. The birds already knew what was about to happen, and they were getting all excited. It could be something as simple as wearing the same hat at feeding time.

If months before the 1st race you are placing the birds into crates and hauling them down the road, and then they return and go into eat, while you are enroute home. You can't surprise them on race day by standing in front of the loft and shaking a can of feed and expect them to make the connection. That is why I like to use a visual clue that I can set up and have ready, for when they return home.

Every fancier who has used a manual clock, is aware of the reluctance of some bird's to trap, after the pigeon has experienced the excited fancier pulling a counter mark off it's leg after a race a few times. This is also a good reason to wear the same color loft coat when you are in and around the loft. Little details such as this can make a difference on race day, and you want to remain consistent, in whatever you are doing. 

In conclusion, there is no magic visual clue or sound, it just needs to be applied consistently.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

i use a cow bell i shake it inside and out as i am feeding. it doesent take long and my son or my neighbor can do it just as well.


----------

